# Need someone who knows how to transfer ownership of a horse registered APHA



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to note that the girl selling her to me does have the papers with the breeders signature signing off on the horse... She just never sent it in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You should be all right if you have the signature. I'd contact the APHA directly with any concerns.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I own an APHA gelding I registered at age 7 so I have had some experience in this area. You have to be sure all the owners of your horse have been updated and then make sure the horse on the registration certificate matches your horse exactly. You then have to sign the transfer section and mail it to the APHA with the fee. All the instructions in greater detail are available to you on the APHA website. They are very clear so you shouldn't have a problem. I called them and confirmed everything was in order before I send in my own papers and they were a pleasure to deal with-gotta love that Texas accent! Best of luck and many happy years ahead with your new Paint horse!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If her name is on the paper but she didn't send it in, somebody has to pay for that as well. Had her name not been written on it then she wouldn't exist as far as the registry is concerned. I went thro this and had to pay for both.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

As far as my APHA papers say, as long as you have the signature of whoever the horse is owned by according to the APHA, you just have to pay the transfer fees. For example, my mare is 8 years old and I am her fourth owner, yet, according to the APHA, she's owned by her breeder in Iowa because the lady who owned her for 4 years before me never had any reason to put her in her name and I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's called skipping an owner, I think the APHA frowns upon this, but if you got the tranny papers signed by the owner whom the horse is last registered to, you can skip right over to you. If you don't have the signed transfer papers by the last registered owner, I would get that, and then transfer the horse into your name. So in the eyes of the APHA, the lady you bought the horse from, doesn't exist in this sale.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Of course the Registry is going to frown upon skipping an owner the Registry loses money but it is done all the time. Do you have a transfer paper signed and the blank spot for the new owner empty so you can add your name? Fill and in and get those papers sent in.


----------

